

Tilt 3D: a WebGL-based 3D visualization of a webpage. - potomak
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tilt/

======
proexploit
At first I thought this was a fancy but somewhat useless tool but I have found
a use for it. I develop (or debug) a lot of Facebook applications and
exceeding the max-width of the iframes Facebook uses will expose the scroll
bar. Finding the specific element isn't always easy because it could be
padding, margin, border etc taking it over the edge rather than just width and
height. Tilt allows you to see instantly where the overflow is happening and
cuts a lot of time out of those particular issues.

------
viraptor
It's also built-in in 12.0a1 (a mode of source view).

